# Anavar substitute



## purplerain (Feb 14, 2011)

Because of the fact that ANAVAR lowers lipids which I can't afford right now(HDL 15).What would be a substitute for ANAVAR that has the same or almost the same properties as far as effectiveness goes(strength,hardness,leaving the subject with the ability to keep gains,safe,minimal to almost no pct as with anavar dose dependant).

primo/test-cyp/anavar? this is my next cycle. I want a lean mass cycle with minimal sides.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Feb 14, 2011)

If you are going for strength gains I would go with either halo or tbol


----------



## jersey2180 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Hello*


----------



## GMO (Feb 15, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Because of the fact that ANAVAR lowers lipids which I can't afford right now(HDL 15).What would be a substitute for ANAVAR that has the same or almost the same properties as far as effectiveness goes(strength,hardness,leaving the subject with the ability to keep gains,safe,minimal to almost no pct as with anavar dose dependant).
> 
> primo/test-cyp/anavar? this is my next cycle. I want a lean mass cycle with minimal sides.




 All AAS can have a negative impact on your lipid panel.  My advice would be to get your lab work in check BEFORE starting a course of any kind.


----------



## GMO (Feb 15, 2011)

Walmart...Isle 3 next to the tampons....


----------



## jersey2180 (Feb 15, 2011)

wow your so funny !


----------



## GMO (Feb 15, 2011)

jersey2180 said:


> wow your so funny !




Glad you think so...

Seriously though this board has sponsors that can help.


----------



## jersey2180 (Feb 15, 2011)

I simply do not know where to begin I have looked over millions of sites and nothing.  I just want someone to help me sort out the list of sites and that has actually purchased and received the merchandise with no problems.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> All AAS can have a negative impact on your lipid panel. My advice would be to get your lab work in check BEFORE starting a course of any kind.


This is my opinion too especially orals. Oral steroids that do not aromatize to estrogen are especially harsh on lipids. In your case that is what you are looking to take because you want lean, hard gains the only steroids that do that are nonaromatizable. Take GMO's advice before starting a cycle if you want to be safe.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 15, 2011)

jersey2180 said:


> *Hello,*
> *I have been trying to purchase Anavar substance but somehow all of the sites that i have ben to do not seem authentic. I visited Daddyroids and it seemed pretty legit but as I searched for review they seemed to not be. Does anyone know where I may purchase authentic substance and free from scams?*
> *I would appreiate the help.*


 You are in the right place.  Look at the site sponser forums and research.


----------



## MDR (Feb 15, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This is my opinion too especially orals. Oral steroids that do not aromatize to estrogen are especially harsh on lipids. In your case that is what you are looking to take because you want lean, hard gains the only steroids that do that are nonaromatizable. Take GMO's advice before starting a cycle if you want to be safe.



Orals are very tough on your system, which is why a lot of lifters only run them for short periods.  Halo is serious stuff, but is very effective.


----------



## jersey2180 (Feb 15, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> You are in the right place.  Look at the site sponser forums and research.


Do you really need the post cycle after using any type of compound?
I am thinking on using anavar.


----------



## GMO (Feb 15, 2011)

jersey2180 said:


> Do you really need the post cycle after using any type of compound?
> I am thinking on using anavar.



Yes...any androgen replacement for a significant period of time will shut your natty test down.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 15, 2011)

*ALL* orals will have an effect on your lipids, some more than others.

To answer your question, there is no substitute, you're going to trade off lipid issues for liver issues, pick your poison or don't use orals.


----------



## jersey2180 (Feb 15, 2011)

*napsgear*.net real or fake ??


----------



## Imosted (Feb 15, 2011)

Bro just go to sponsor forum and read, everyone writes their experiences there.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 15, 2011)

jersey2180 said:


> *napsgear*.net real or fake ??



Bro seriously if they were fake there would not be literally thousands of reviews and post on the subject don't be lazy do some research. You won't have to look far.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 15, 2011)

CT said:


> *ALL* orals will have an effect on your lipids, some more than others.
> 
> To answer your question, there is no substitute, you're going to trade off lipid issues for liver issues, pick your poison or don't use orals.



^^^ This and with an HDL level of 15 I think you need to focus on bringing that number up before anything else.


----------

